# ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review



## gunga (Sep 28, 2016)

For submisson into the review forum

* *ReyLight Pineapple Prototype Review**

This is a review of the prototype of the ReyLight Pineapple flashlight. A sample was provided for this review but no payment of any kind was accepted for the review. 

NOTE: The light can now be ordered here for $50. The coupon code : f48441 takes the price down to $39.99.









* *Summary**

Overall, this is an excellent and well thought-out light.
The host is well machined with some nice detailing and features that help with grip and produce a unique look and feel.
The clip has a functional lanyard attachment point and mates well with the light.

The UI (User Interface) is simple and effective with four well-balanced levels. They do vary depending on the battery used (14500 Lithium Ion cells boost the three higher modes), so one can choose optimum lower modes (using nimh batteries) or maximum output (using 14500 li-on cells). 
The discrete tritium slot in the tail is elegant and effective and adds a classy touch to the overall design.

There are very few minor points that could be changed or improved for the final design:


- The clip should be thickened and strengthened as it’s rather thin and flimsy at the moment. It could also be a touch longer.
- The middle modes use PWM for dimming (estimated 3KHz). Increasing the frequency could help make it more invisible, 
though it was not too noticeable as is.
- The reflector could be adjusted slightly to improve the beam pattern and reduce the appearance of rings in the spill.
- A few stylistic changes could enhance the look of the light, but this is minor and subjective.

This is a near final prototype however, so very few changes are expected. I would hope at least a thicker clip would be incorporated as this is the only real issue I had with the light.




* *Host and Clip Quality**

The machining on the brass host is very well done. The “knurling” consists of four concentric rings cut into four sections, these and the brass material are what give the pineapple its unique appearance and name. When combined with the combination of ridges in the head and the reduced diameter body, the pineapple is easy to grip and feels good in the hand.








Here are some more views of the light showing the clip with the lanyard attachment point incorporated into the design. While it is functional, I found it a bit uncomfortable at times and may remove it in the future.
The clip is held on by the tailcap which is a great design since it’s reliable and allows adjustment of clip position. It is, however, a bit thin and flimsy. I tried bending it somewhat in order to increase grip strength but this is not effective with the present clip.

















Also note the elegant stainless steel button cover. The switch is a reverse clicky to allow for intuitive mode changes and works smoothly with no binding. The switch travel is a bit more than expected but it’s not uncomfortable. The rounded recess around the button adds just a little bit more class, as does the tritium slot (sized to fit 1.5x6mm trits).







The threads are smooth and nicely cut. They are not square cut, but there is very little play and they mate well.
The head has three crenulations that allow one to see when the light is on even when it is resting head down.







One minor annoyance for me was the way the parts did not quite line up. The tailcap has four flats that, when the light is assembled, do not line up with the four sections of the body. This can be corrected with a thicker clip but the design does not lend itself to being perfectly aligned. The three crenulations on the head also don’t really match up perfectly either. Again, this is a just minor annoyance but is noted to be complete.

The LED is well centered and is reported to be a 4000K Nichia 219C, 90+ CRI. Very rare indeed!







Size is a very comfortable 92.9mm x 20.5mm at the widest point of the head. The body varies between 16.5-17.6mm so feels very slim in the hand.

The pill is held inside the head by a retaining ring. Once the ring is removed, the pill can be removed and the reflector and lens will drop out. Note the black plastic centering ring around the LED.












The driver is a useful 14.55mm, a very useful size (if the driver is ever available for purchase, fingers crossed).







The reflector seems to be a custom design that produces a good (but not perfect) beam. The lens is anti-reflective (AR) coated.







Here is the light compared to a common AA battery as well as a few other available AA lights. They include (from left to right): L3 Innovations L10, Eagletac D25A (2014), Thrunite T10T, Reylight Pineapple, Portinga Firefly, and 4Sevens Quark AA (tactical).







Here is the business end (minus the Firefly). I have installed diffusion films and a flood optic on some of the lights so these are not all stock setups.









* *Beam Characteristics, Levels and UI**

The beam is quite good. The textured reflector provides a nice wide spot and spill, with a fairly sharply defined cut-off to the spot. There are some rings present in the middle of the spill however, so I’d say this is a good but not great beam. It is not very noticeable in most use.

Note, this is daylight colour balance, the beam shows no green in reality.






The LED is reported to be a 4000K Nichia 219C, 90+ CRI, a rare LED not yet seen on any production light (or anywhere really!). It compares well to my favourite LED, the 4000K Nichia 219B (90+CRI). The 219C is just a touch less pink, leaning more towards green/yellow, but it’s VERY slight and is only seen when in direct comparison with the 219B. This is a beautiful tint and the 219C should be very easy to drive, providing good output and efficiency.







The UI is a basic Moonlight-Low-Medium-High, starting on moonlight. There is no memory and the reset time is a short three seconds (after the light is off for three seconds, it defaults to moonlight.) There are no blinking or hidden modes.
I don’t have the equipment or inclination for lumen and runtime measurements, so here are the factory numbers. These appear to be LED output numbers, so actual out-the-front output is likely to be about 25-30% lower (to account for losses due to the reflector, lens etc.).

With alkaline AA:
Output: 0.2-5-30-110 lumens
Runtime: 30 days-50 hours-4.5 hours-1 hour

With 800mAh 14500 battery:
Output: 0.3-12-120-390 lumens
Runtime: 20 days-15 hours-2 hours-40 mins

I can confirm these approximate numbers.
The UI and levels are well balanced and nicely spaced. Choosing differing battery types allows one to choose between higher maximum output (14500 batteries) or more available lower levels (nimh batteries). 



** Beam Shots **

Okay, here are some more beam shots to show more beam characteristics. The shots were done on a Nikon D5100, set to daylight colour balance. Tint shots were done with DC fix diffusion film to smooth beam charateristics. Outside shots were done with eneloop (so only 110 lumens or so).


This is the beam profile. There is a strong spot with some rings in the beam.







This wall shot is about 10 feet away.







The tree is also 10 feet away.







Down the fence, the spot is about 20 feet away.








Here is my reference standard 4000K 219B. In real life, lovely tint, with a touch of warmth.







The 4000K 219C might be a touch cooler, but it's really tough to see the difference in person.







This shot is with a zebralight using "neutral" XML2 (4500K). Looks fine by itself, not so nice when seen next to the Nichias (ugh, green).






Here is a side-by-side beamshot. The 4000K 219B is on the left, the 4000K 219C is on the right. 
It's tough to see much difference on a white wall.








* *Glow mods!**

I did have fun adding a couple glow mods to make this light easier to find at night. I added a small glow sticker ring around the LED and an ice blue tritium vial (1.5 x 6mm) in the slot in the tailcap. Here are a few glamour shots.
































* *Final Thoughts.**

Overall, the ReyLight Pineapple is becoming one of my favourite AA lights.
It has its charms:

- Unique appearance that is both striking and functional (provides good grip).
- Super rare 4000K, 90+ CRI Nichia 219C LED. Efficiency coupled with beautiful tint and colour rendering.
- Good fit and finish with thoughtful details (clip mounting, lanyard attachment, head crenulations, solid construction).
- Useful levels with (my) ideal EDC user interface. Changing battery types allows one to customize levels based on intended 
usage (more lower modes or max output).
- Classy metal button, equipped with tritium slot.
- Remarkable value (under $40 projected price).

Here’s a parting shot!


----------



## gunga (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Reserved. Need to add some more beamshots.


----------



## gunga (Sep 28, 2016)

*ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

EDIT: images fixed.


----------



## maukka (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Use the img tags in source mode (first button on the icon row) or insert the images with the Insert image button (third from the right).

3kHz PWM worries me, does it have an audible whine. My Reylight Ti Triple is very loud.


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

My ears are old but I hear no whine (with the light held to my ear).


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Btw, I've been told the production version will have an improved clip.


----------



## Croquette (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

This is a good looking light with an interresting led.

The price is good too.

Might be tempted !


----------



## stephenk (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Thanks for the informative review.


----------



## Wendee (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Thanks for the great review gunga. 

I've been following along with the creation of this light in Rey's thread, since the beginning. I'm so happy it's now available. Great light! 4000k Nichia in a solid brass host (with trit slot). Great mode spacing. Takes AA or 14500. Can't beat that. 

I just thought of something. Rey was going to add a low voltage warning/cut off. Also, is there a battery voltage indicator function? I think there was mention of that as well. Did these features make it to the prototype version?

I just pre-ordered one. :twothumbs I hope it has the low voltage warning/cut off though, since I'll be using 14500 batteries. I forgot to ask you about that.


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

I have not tested that nor been informed. I'll check it out since you mentioned it.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

I think the most shocking thing here is the use of a HCRI nichia 219C!!! seems like that LED being spotted out in the wild will cause some weak knees around here.


----------



## Wendee (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



tab665 said:


> I think the most shocking thing here is the use of a HCRI nichia 219C!!! seems like that LED being spotted out in the wild will cause some weak knees around here.



4000k Nichia 219C too  This is the first I've heard of that colour temperature in 219C. I've only seen or heard of 5000k 219c. 

4000k is a great temp for indoor use. Easy on the eyes and comforting.
I'm really happy with the colour temperature of this light (and the hi CRI, of course). :thumbsup:


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

I'm really surprised by the LED. I was expecting Nichia 219B (4000K).


----------



## Kamerat (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Thank you for a great review. This might be the aa light I've been searching for for the last years to be used at home during the night to check on kids, with a clicky and perfect tint. Two pre-ordered


----------



## Wendee (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



gunga said:


> I'm really surprised by the LED. I was expecting Nichia 219B (4000K).



Yes, me too. I've never heard of Nichia 219C 4000k (certainly doesn't mean it doesn't exist). Maybe the 219c is more efficient? Or, maybe it's a type-o and it really is 219B? I think this is the first light ever with 219C 4000k, which is pretty interesting. At least I've never heard of another light with that.


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2016)

*ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Hi Wendee, Kamerat. 

I typically like my beams to be floody so I like to use DC fix on a lot of my lights. It really smooths out the beam and cleans up imperfections but you do lose a lot of throw. This is great for lights typically used inside, not so great outside and long range. So for use at home, definitely go for the DC fix. 

The 219C is much more efficient and easily driven. It also has very distinctive markings, this is definitely a 219C. Tint and colour rendering is very close to my favourite LED, the 4000K Nichia 219B (which is moderately rare). 

I've never seen a 4000K 219C and I had read that Nichia was not planning on introducing a high cri 219C, so this is quite interesting.

Btw Wendee, you sleep late!


----------



## Wendee (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



gunga said:


> Btw Wendee, you sleep late!



It's all your fault! LOL. I was about to go to bed when you posted about the Pineapple! How can I possibly sleep after seeing that? :laughing:

Now I'm online searching for 1.5x6mm tritium viles. They're sold out everywhere! 

I use DC fix on a lot of lights too. I make flip diffusers for my bigger lights and just put it directly on my little lights. That's a good idea for the Pineapple. I'll be using it indoors so it will make the beam nice and soft. 

Now if people will stop posting about the Pineapple I can calm down and go to sleep, lol.
Although, it's 5:00 Am now. Maybe I should just make some coffee.


----------



## phosphor22 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Great review Gunga - I have been awaiting this light - I really like the mode spacing and am very curious about this Nichia LED... order about to be placed. So many aspects sound very good (was hoping for no PWM though).


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Great review. Thank you. 

Yawner of a light imo. My first glance impression was this one has been done...and again, and again..

At $36 with a been there done that popular look it'll probably sell well though. 

Again, thanks for taking the time to do this review.


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Thanks all for the feedback. The light is near perfect for my needs, but not everyone's. 

I get all my trits at mixglo.com. Great guy (I have no affiliation).


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Awesome review gunga, great pics and info, thanks for sharing. Really like this little light and the 4000k 219C sounds real nice for a close up use EDC light.


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Thanks Ven!

So I did some independent testing and consulted Rey. 

There is no low voltage protection nor battery indicator (which I don't think was ever promised). The circuit is multi voltage (1.5 and 4.2V) so I assume it was too complicated to set up low voltage protection.


----------



## Slayer1 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Great review Gunga !!
Preordering this sweet pineapple light.

S1


----------



## Newguy2012 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

It's a shame no other light uses this LED.


----------



## gunga (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Thanks guys. I pre-ordered too. Can't stop at just 1!


----------



## Croquette (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Does it have a gap if I don't use the clip ?


----------



## gunga (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Yes. A small gap


----------



## Wendee (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Hi gunga,

I know this review is in progress so I don't mean to rush anything but would it be possible to post a couple of beam pics, say from 10 feet away and/or shining on an object? I'm trying imagine the light in real use but I can't picture it going by the close up wall shot. I've already ordered the light but I'm still curious.


----------



## gunga (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Sure. It will need to wait until night time though.


----------



## Wendee (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



gunga said:


> Sure. It will need to wait until night time though.



Yay! Thanks gunga


----------



## gunga (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Small glamour shot after some work with "wire" wool (0000 steel wool). Also shows the gap when no clip is used.


----------



## mattodio (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Nice review! Just curious, whats the name of/where do you get the GITD sticker rings? Looks like a nice touch and I'd like to add it to my ultrafire 1504 build


----------



## Tejasandre (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

How long is the pre order period?


----------



## gunga (Sep 30, 2016)

*ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

The material is a Korean made glow sticker sheet. I cut my own rings (and triple optic stickers.). I'd point you to the source but he no longer sells it 

I think the pre-order stage goes to Oct 10.


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 1, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Thanks


----------



## jdboy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Can't wait till Monday, hope they ship on time.


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Tried to resist. I'm in.


----------



## gunga (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Why resist? For $36 you can barely buy a fancy clip for boutique flashlights. I have pre-ordered too.


----------



## jdboy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



gunga said:


> Why resist? For $36 you can barely buy a fancy clip for boutique flashlights. I have pre-ordered too.



Basically exactly what I thought. After having a Tri-Ti now for a while I thought I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



gunga said:


> Why resist? For $36 you can barely buy a fancy clip for boutique flashlights. I have pre-ordered too.



Timing is terrible. But, very true. $36? Couldn't pass.


----------



## gunga (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

I was gong to get two but I already have the proto. Don't need three!


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

You can only pre-order if you have registered, if i use that site i just 'add to cart' and checkout direct with paypal. So i was forced to resist. If your collector and they all get that nice LED, then it's worth it for that since it's a little unique and the light brass is also not so common. That said the UI is not what everyone will like, but the reverse clicky makes it not too hard to get to a reasonable level for typical EDC usage as I was bit surprised to find with a Manker in one of it's multi-level modes staring at moonlight. Still nothing beats single twist or click to get you what you generally want, but if you want moonlight more than anything else then you are really set with this one. Don't expect top notch machining, but hopefully it's reasonable. We're a little bit skewed in our price thinking on here, but relatively speaking it's an OK price given that LED is hard to get. Still seems to me these should be selling for about $20, but that's not where the market is right now. If it doesn't sell though, you can expect the coupons and special pricing to be very good. I just keep wanting to try that LED though, so I might end up with one after the presale ends.


----------



## gunga (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

I think $20 is rather low. This is a small run custom run for Rey.


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



gunga said:


> I was gong to get two but I already have the proto. Don't need three!



Get another & send me the proto for $20


----------



## gunga (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

 nice try...


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

:blush:


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Just pre-ordered mine. Great light and great deal thanks all and your review was spot on gunga!! [emoji106]


----------



## neoaeon (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

gunga,

Does that "lanyard tab" dig into your hip during pocket carry with the clip?

I see the original request here [post #70], but to me it would seem that integrating it into the pocket clip negates both functions? 

A tab that digs into your hip during pocket carry, and a useless pocket clip during "simple" lanyard carry.


----------



## gunga (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

It hasn't been a big issue but I'll try it some more and report back. 

Note. It looks like shipping is targeted for the first week of November. Sorry for the incorrect information.


----------



## gunga (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

I'm carrying it in my front pocket wearing medium weight khaki pants. No issues.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

So sad... PWM


----------



## gunga (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Yep. Frequency is quite high so not bad.


----------



## rjking (Oct 30, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Any update gunga?


----------



## gunga (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

My apologies. I've been both busy and sick (family picked up a stomach bug the took us out.). I'll get beam shots soon.


----------



## jdboy (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Received a shipping notice for mine!


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

If you only use a Paypal account and no Banggood account you can order now that they have stock.


----------



## chillinn (Nov 3, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

gunga, I believe your review says the "middle modes" use PWM. It is to be expected that the high mode is direct drive without PWM, which is common in lights that utilize PWM, but the way you put it so specifically leaves me some hope that the lowest mode is somehow not laden with PWM. Can you confirm?

Also, I was curious if the switch threads allow you to attach the head without the body. If so, in your wildest imagination, do you think there exists some combination of thin button cells that might drive the light sans battery tube, just switch and head shorty?

Yet another banal question... the head design reminds me slightly of a Valiant Concepts design, but more cylindrical. What I can't seem to determine from any of the photos is how much tapering does the head design have. Is it a flat cylinder? Or is the diameter of the outside of the top of the head larger than the diameter of the outside of the bottom of the head? If you just rolled the disconnected head, does it roll in a circle?

Thx.


----------



## gunga (Nov 4, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Very interesting questions. 

The moonlight mode does not display any pwm I can detect. It's odd but I'm not complaining. Too bad about the middle levels but at least the frequency is pretty high. 

The head is not deep enough to do any non - body configuration. I've never thought of that kind of idea. A bit odd but hey, not the craziest idea. 

The head is slightly tapered. The base is 19mm. The fattest point, a few mm from the top of the head, is 20.5mm. The top of the head is 19.2mm. 

So yes, it rolls in a circle.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Nov 4, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Price is up tp $49.95 now. :mecry:


----------



## gunga (Nov 4, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

I'll find a coupon or something and will post it when I find it.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Nov 4, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Thanx fer watchin' our backs, I mean wallets gunga!


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 4, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



Lucky Duck said:


> Price is up tp $49.95 now. :mecry:


Either some one placed a big order or they are being opportunistic and breaking their qty agreement. 
Might be a while before the coupon. If you really want one i'd go to the other board, if you hurry there are a few left at the original price you can order direct.


----------



## gunga (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

The coupon code : f48441
Takes the price down to $39.99


----------



## Lucky Duck (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*



gunga said:


> The coupon code : f48441
> Takes the price down to $39.99



YAY! Thanks, gunga!!


----------



## gunga (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Hey folks. I have added some beam shots, profiles and tint comparisons.


----------



## phosphor22 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

The tint comparisons are helpful - thanks Gunga


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

good beam shots. The lumen output looks different between the 219B and 219C in the side-by-side shot. Path shot looks like we might have some rings.


----------



## gunga (Nov 6, 2016)

Yep. Thanks. They are too different flashlights so I was trying to approximately match the levels. Even with DC fix on both lights the beam patterns are different.


----------



## uncle wong (Nov 9, 2016)

Received today


----------



## gunga (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice. How's the production clip? Any engraving on the light?


----------



## uncle wong (Nov 10, 2016)

gunga said:


> Nice. How's the production clip? Any engraving on the light?



Yup, engraved Reylight and the clip looks good too.


----------



## Offgridled (Nov 10, 2016)

Sweet!!


----------



## maukka (Nov 11, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

PWM on all modes except moonlight, but gladly no audible noise. Most visible on low and mid.


----------



## maukka (Nov 11, 2016)

*Re: ReyLight Pineapple Proto Review (in progress)*

Measured CRI matches specs (minimum CRI(Ra)90 CRI(R9)50. Tiny bit of green in the very center of the hotspot, but at 4000K it's not really noticeable.


----------



## gunga (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the awesome measurements as always!

Pwm on max too? I didn't detect any but that was a visual check. What frequencies did you measure?


----------



## maukka (Nov 11, 2016)

2 kHz on low, mid and high. The duty cycle on high is so high that it is more difficult to see it. With low and medium the light shuts off between pulses for such a long time that it is easy to see.

And also the noise is there afterall on mid and high if you put your ear right next to the light. Can't hear it on low.


----------



## gunga (Nov 11, 2016)

Ah. Good information, thanks.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 13, 2016)

maukka said:


> ...219CT in the Pineapple.


thank you!

and your info on 219b for comparison


maukka said:


>


----------



## gunga (Nov 13, 2016)

Does that imply that this 219C has a fuller spectrum than the 219B?


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 13, 2016)

To me it shows the B is actually better.


----------



## gunga (Nov 13, 2016)

Please explain.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 13, 2016)

gunga said:


> Please explain.


flatter response over the majority of the spectrum.


----------



## chillinn (Nov 14, 2016)

Such an attractive host with well spaced modes and a pretty darn good emitter, but boo PWM :/
What do flashlight circuit designers and all the PWM-unaffected have against constant light output and constant current circuits?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 14, 2016)

The N219c does seem to have some very nice characteristics.. 

Part of me is relieved whenever a new flashlight temptation comes along, and I learn it does not use Constant Current. The Pineapple and the Maratac AA are two examples of lights I chose not to buy due in part to the PWM. But Im not "normal". Most people don't care about PWM at all.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## jdboy (Nov 14, 2016)

Mine came today and I'm very impressed with this little light. I just took it out to feed the dogs and the beam is quite nice. I will be running this almost exclusively on 14500's but the flexibility to use standard AA or rechargeable AA is going to be nice.


----------



## gunga (Nov 14, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for the feedback. I've got one on the way too.


----------



## hatman (Nov 17, 2016)

Gunga, thanks for the review and coupon update.

Did you test the output on nimhs?

Out-of-the-box, the clip seem adequate on mine.

The design and tint are beautiful.

The Pineapple is heavier and the beam has more rings than I would like, although neither is a deal-breaker. It still carries fairly comfortably in running shorts

Using an Eneloop, it has about the same apparent lumens as my EagleTac D25A neutral (2014 or 2015.) As expected, an EagleTac 14500 pumps out a lot more lumens. I look forward to seeing how long it performs on the 14500.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 19, 2016)

Tested one last night. 


The LED is the star, provides generally very good illumination in terms of color including skin tones.
The brass is nice, raw machined finish. The design elements of the machining are nice, and the switch shroud is nice. Gives the AA light some heft for sure.
The rear button is a bit mushy with lateral play in the button, but seemed to work ok. The pressure required for break is ok allowing for fast level cycling.
AA NiMH cell seemed under pretty high spring tension. Definitely with the clip design bit is best to replace the battery from the head.
As visible in the earlier beam shots there are multiple rings in the beam that take away from the nice LED spectrum. This is unfortunate as most lights there days use a suitable reflector or optic which matches the LED and bezel design for a smooth beam. Rings like this are reminiscent of an earlier era.
The clip is adequate for regular material and just on the edge for reinforced seams designed for clips. Some jeans may not work so well.
I didn't really compare lumen output to anything, moonlight is true moonlight (AA NiMH), and max was OK for a small light wasn't 'wow' or anything, and certainly what most would consider low (1.32V on battery), but I was not really concerned about that.
I did a few different basic PWM test and could see no evidence of it, so if it's there it's fast enough for me and looked ok on simple video test as well.
My driver has a red PCB with no markings on the back, so different from the prototype, but the pattern on the back is identical so lightly just a different board but the same circuit.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 20, 2016)

Aged Pineapple


----------



## gunga (Nov 20, 2016)

That looks great! How did you do it?


----------



## cclin (Nov 20, 2016)

gunga said:


> That looks great! How did you do it?


+1, nice patina color for brass!


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 20, 2016)

DellSuperman said:


> Aged Pineapple


Looks good! Must be because of the alloy it's looking more copper now than aged brass.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 20, 2016)

gunga said:


> That looks great! How did you do it?



I used Jeff Clubb's method:

Birchwood Casey Perma Blue (liquid gun blue).

I polished it up with brass to remove all oxidation first then clean it up with alcohol.
Then applied 1 layer of the gun blue with a sponge, wait for about 2-3 mins before applying the another.
I did about 3-4 layers before getting to this darkness...


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 20, 2016)

Hmm, it is still slightly more yellowish (brass) than reddish (copper).
Maybe its the photo's coloring that it looks like copper.


----------



## gunga (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey folks. I just wanted to address a few switch issues people have noted with the pineapple. 

The wobbly or sloppy switch is due to excessive space between the button and the actual switch. I solve this by adding a couple layers of sticker material (I use spare glow sticker material) to take up the slack. I prefer adding it to the switch rather then the steel button. Seems like a more reliable location. 







The second issue is that of wobbly tailstanding because the steel button protrudes slightly. The only real solution is to add a thin spacer between the button and the tailcap (unless you want to try removing material from the button, not recommended). Unfortunately the space is very tight and no available washer or spacer fits. One can shift the switch assembly down internally with spacers but that actually makes the switch more sloppy. Conversely, the fix to reduce slop in the button makes tailstanding worse. So keep that in mind. 

So the wobbly button can be fixed. The wobbly tailstanding cannot. 

I've read of people moving the rubber boot inside brass collar. That might improve feel but it also makes the light less waterproof since the rubber boot is used as a seal behind the button.


----------



## chillinn (Nov 26, 2016)

Lately I haven't had much shipped to me, and when I often did, I rarely noticed anomalies. I saw on the other board that at least one user saw their Pineapple bounce back and forth between a couple USPS shipping centers before finally pinballing to the final destination. I know shipping from China can cause tremendous anticipation. I placed my order on Nov.6th, paid for insurance and priority shipping. And I was proud of myself for not even checking on my order once, not even peeking when the shipped out notice arrived, for two weeks! 



> Your item arrived at our USPS facility in WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33416 on November 19, 2016 at 12:18 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.



I could not believe my eyes! My first casual glance at tracking and I discovered my booty was only about an hour away, and had been there since the night before. I can't believe I was spared the often considerable drama of watching it slowly move down the endless Chinese coast and after a week's blackout finally arrive somewhere in the vicinity of New York, and bounce between a few hubs before getting to Memphis or somewhere unexpected. I figure it would arrive as a Sunday delivery or the following day. It would have to, or the next day, or the day before Thanksgiving. Then I figured it must have somehow been delayed by the holiday. 

The tracking info has still not changed. My flashlight sits an hour south for a week while I wonder about whether it has fallen off a conveyer belt at the shipping facility behind something no one will look behind for another 15 years, or perhaps the mail handlers are testing it... idk, but I sure am excited that maybe tomorrow will be the day, or the day after...

As I was posting this, the tracking was updated! So exciting! 



> Your item arrived at our OPA LOCKA, FL 33054 destination facility on November 26, 2016 at 10:19 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.



Now my Pineapple scans as just arrived at another shipping facility another hour further south from where it was. I think it must have walked itself to have taken a week to make that trip.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the review on this. I was unaware about this light until someone told me it had a NIchia 219C hi CRI in it. Eagletac is now offering a limited number of lights with a 4000K Nichia 219C hi CRI, as well. I thought they were the first manufacturer to offer it but I see Reylight had them beat. I know there have been some modders offering it but it's nice to see that at least two manufacturers have taken notice and are keeping up with the latest/greatest in hi CRI.


----------



## emarkd (Nov 29, 2016)

To be fair, ReyLight basically is a "modder", except he does it in volume using factory production instead of by hand. He's just one guy who uses the community to help design his lights and then uses a Chinese factory for production. The result is usually very very good, because its basically an enthusiasts' light built using some of the latest innovations and ideas from the hobbyist community, but then produced at a China-price. And the results usually speak for themselves. ReyLights tend to be awesome and very fairly priced.


----------



## dansciurus (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## gunga (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice pic. Thanks!


----------



## nvanlaar (Jan 30, 2017)

emarkd said:


> To be fair, ReyLight basically is a "modder", except he does it in volume using factory production instead of by hand. He's just one guy who uses the community to help design his lights and then uses a Chinese factory for production. The result is usually very very good, because its basically an enthusiasts' light built using some of the latest innovations and ideas from the hobbyist community, but then produced at a China-price. And the results usually speak for themselves. ReyLights tend to be awesome and very fairly priced.


I just got this light from Massdrop. It is a great light, but unfortunately my tail switch seems to be wonky. It is very unreliable. Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not. When I do get it to turn on, changing modes is a little crazy since a partial push might change modes or the light might just go out. I took it apart and sprayed electronics contact cleaner into the switch which seemed to help, but not completely alleviate the problem. Where can I get a replacement tail switch? (Massdrop does not have any extras to swap me a unit, they will only give me a refund.)
Thanks for any help!


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey is a member here.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?361190-hbk_rey


----------



## redvalkyrie (Jan 30, 2017)

I got mine from Massdrop as well and I am quite pleased. The button is a little loose but so have been previous Chinese made lights like Thrunite and Lumintop. I will say this brass version is HEAVY for a AA light. And that's both good and bad.

Now I just need a cool little tritium vial for the switch.


----------



## gunga (Jan 30, 2017)

You can use a thin shim to tighten the button up. I use some sticker material.


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 30, 2017)

That is because Brass is just a heavier metal. It is nice though


----------



## nvanlaar (Feb 6, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> Rey is a member here.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?361190-hbk_rey


That link leads to someone named "timsmile" in tapatalk, and I cannot open it in a Web browser. I get a restricted access page.


----------



## T45 (Mar 6, 2017)

Tim Milkos over on the Flashlight Fanatics page on Facebook is doing some custom work adding a clip. Here are some pics:


----------



## T45 (Mar 6, 2017)

Color me weird, but I want a TALLER button. Bought the Foursevens Copper Preon and I love that thing! But it is a AAA. This Pineapple light is AA, which I like a great deal, but the button is just to short for what I like in a light. A fan of tail standing lights with a button I am NOT.


----------



## gunga (Mar 7, 2017)

Hmmm. Nice job on the clip. I find that clip a bit short but like the idea. 

As for a taller button, nope, not an unusual idea. However, in my opinion, it would be better if it was a forward clicky in that case (like the new preon).


----------



## jlemond (Mar 15, 2017)

Fyi... I just stumbled across this thread and bought one. They are $36 and change right now and the coupon code takes off $5. Shipping was free. Bot sure if it usually is free or the coupon brought it down.


----------



## gunga (Mar 17, 2017)

Banggood? Yep. Shipping is usually free but I'm not sure tracking is included.


----------



## BazzH (Mar 23, 2017)

I do think this is a very good deal. Love the light, Rey sent me a free "better" reflector for it, which makes the beam perfect. And do remember you're paying a budget amount for a custom torch!

Now just waiting eagerly on TiLan


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 2, 2017)

Pineapple PWM (nice tint!)


----------

